# روابط شريط الفديو المصور بكاميرات سرية في اسطبلات شيخ دبي



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*" روابط شريط الفديو المصور بكاميرات سرية في اسطبلات شيخ دبي "

كتب : زهير جبر

تلقينا مئات الاتصالات الهاتفية والاف الرسائل الالكترونية وكلها تطلب من عرب تايمز توفير الفيلم الوثائقي الذي صور سرا في اسطبلات الشيخ محمد بن راشد المكتوم عن جريمة خطف واغتصاب الاطفال في اسطبلاته وهو الفيلم الذي سيكون فيما يبدو اهم وثيقة تقدم امام المحكمة الفدرالية الامريكية

وكان الزميل اسامة فوزي الموجود منذ ثلاثة اسابيع في ولاية فلوريدا واول من كتب قبل عامين عن هذا الفيلم قد نفى ان تكون له علاقة بالدعوى القضائية التي رفعتها اسر الاطفال السودانيين والصوماليين الذين اختطفوا وعذبوا في اسطبلات شيوخ الامارات وربطوا على الجمال في سباقات الهجن لامتاع الشيوخ واكبرهم لم يتجاوز السادسة من عمره ولما اتصلت به هاتفيا لاخبره بان خبر الدعوى بثته البي بي سي فرط من الضحك وقال ان لدية معلومات طازة عن قرب عرض فيلم الفديو الذي صور سرا في اسطبلات الشيخ محمد والذي عرض قبل عامين في محطة اتش بي او في برنامج رييل سبورت الذي يقدمه المذيع الامريكي الشهير براينت جامبل ولديه معلومات لم تنشر بعد عن الدعوى المثيرة للعجب والتي ستكون حديث الموسم القادم

الشريط او الفيلم سيعاد عرضه على المحطة نفسها تزامنا مع الدعوى القضائية المرفوعة في فلوريدا التي ستصبح حديث الناس في امريكا والعالم لما فيها من افعال وممارسات سادية مخجلة واجرامية بحق اطفال فقراء يتم خطفهم من الصومال والسودان وبنغلادش مقابل مائة الى ثلاثمائة دولار للرأس وبيعهم للشيخ محمد بن راشد المكتوم واثرياء الامارات لاغتصابهم و لربطهم على ظهور الجمال في سباقات الهجن التي يقيمها الشيوخ للاستمتاع والترفيه ... وبالنسبة للاخوة القراء ممن لا تتوفر لديهم امكانية مشاهدة الفيلم على شاشة المحطة المذكورة نوفر اليكم في اخر هذا المقال رابطين للفيلم المكون من جزئين نرجو تعميمهما قدر الامكان لان الحكي مش زي الشوف وتخيل عزيزي القاريء بعد مشاهدة الفيلم ان هؤلاء الاطفال قد يكونوا اطفالك مثلا ... ووجه معنا سؤالا لهذا الشيخ ابن ### : هل تقبل ان يفعل الاخرون هذا باطفالك يا ### ؟ يا من تلقب نفسك بفارس العرب وشاعر العرب وشخاخ العرب ويا من تنفق المليارات على البغال والجحوش

ووفقا لما ذكره الزميل اسامة فوزي الذي قضى عشر سنوات في الامارات ووضع كتابا بعنوان عشر سنوات في مضارب ال نهيان تحدث في بعض فصوله عن جريمة خطف الاطفال وربطهم على ظهور الجمال... الزميل فوزي يقول ان ربط الاطفال على ظهور الجمال سببه ليس فقط خفة الوزن كما يظن البعض وانما لان بكاء وصراخ الطفل المرعوب المربوط على ظهر الجمل يؤدي الى تحميس الجمال على الركض والفوز بالمسابقات وعندما يفوز الجمل يتم تسليم جائزة الفوز لصاحب الجمل الذي هو الشيخ اما الطفل المربوط على الجمل فقد ينام تلك الليلة على الرمل دون عشاء كما ستشاهدون في الفيلم ... والعديد من الاطفال ماتوا تحت اقدام الجمال بعد ان سقطوا عن ظهورها وقال الزميل اسامة فوزي انه سبق وشاهد مثل هذه السباقات المخجلة والاجرامية خلال اقامته لمدة عشر سنوات في الامارات وكلها تتم على نفقة الشيوخ والحكام واثرياء الامارة واضاف ان الشيخ محمد اهدى عام 1981 تنكة عسل للاديب السوري حسيب كيالي وقد وصلته التنكة عندما كنت في بيته ويضيف اسامة فوزي ان ثمن التنكة انذاك اي عام 1981 كان خمسة الاف دولار لانها من العسل الاصلي الصافي وقال انه علم من قبل مسئولين في ديوان الشيخ محمد انذاك ان الجمل الواحد يأكل في اليوم تنكتين اي ان الشيخ محمد يطعم جماله يوميا عسلا بمعدل عشرة الاف دولار للجمل الواحد واسطبلات الشيخ تضم مئات الجمال ... واحسبها بمعرفتك لتعرف اين تذهب مليارات المسلمين والعرب

الدعوى القضائية رفعت في ولاية فلوريدا من قبل اسر بعض الاطفال الذين تعرضوا للبيع والشراء والخطف والاغتصاب في اسطبلات مملوكة للشيخ محمد حاكم دبي وزوج الاميرة هيا بنت الملك حسين واخيه مكتوم الذي مات في اسطبل في استراليا العام الماضي واخيه حمدان وزير المالية واكثر من خمسمائة تاجر ورجل اعمال اماراتي اغلبهم من دبي ويشاركون في هذه الاسطبلات او يمتلكونها واكثرهم يمتلك شركات تجارية في امريكا ومنهم الشيخ محمد بن راشد المكتوم نفسه

الدعوى القضائية التي تمثل اكثر من الفي طفل من ضحايا الشيخ محمد وشلته اصغرهم في الثانية من عمره واكبرهم في السادسة من العمر تتضمن تسعة اتهامات ستنظر فيها المحاكم الامريكية منها خطف وتهريب الاطفال واستعبادهم وتعذيبهم وتجويعهم واجبارهم على ركوب الجمال وقتل بعضهم ووصفت الدعوى ما فعله الشيخ بالجريمة الانسانية التي لا تزال تمارس منذ خمسين عاما في دبي وقد تم اصطياد الشيخ محمد في ولاية كنتاكي يوم الاثنين الماضي خلال وجوده في مزاد للخيول حيث تم تسليمه نص الدعوى بشكل رسمي وقانوني

وكان المذيع الامريكي الشهير براينت جمبل قد عرض في برنامجه رييل سبورت الذي بثته محطة اتش بي او اكثر من مرة والتي ستعاود الكرة خلال ايام فيلما وثائقيا صور سرا وبكاميرات سرية بالتعاون مع محققين خاصين ساهموا بتهريب بعض الاطفال من اسطبلات الشيخ محمد وقد ظهر في الفيلم المفزع المصور سرا اطفال في الرابعة والخامسة من العمر ينامون على الرمل وهم جياع وقد برر مدير الاسطبل هذا بأن النوم الخشن والجوع يحافظ على رشاقة وخفة وزن الطفل كما صور الفيلم اطفالا تم اغتصابهم من قبل العاملين في الاسطبلات وبين الفيلم كيف تتم عملية تهريب الاطفال من الصومال والسودان وبنغلادش عبر تجار الرقيق وكيف يتم بيعهم في دبي

وكشف الفيلم جانبا من حياة الجمال وحياة الاطفال في هذه الاسطبلات ... حيث ينام الاطفال على الرمال وفي براكيات من الزينكو حفاة عراة يتضورون من الجوع والبرد بينما تعيش الجمال في اسطبلات مكيفة ومزودة ببرك سباحة وادوات للتمرين مع اشراف طبي كامل وكان الزميل اسامة قد ذكر ان الشيخ محمد بن راشد يطعم جماله براميل من العسل الصافي الاصلي وقال انه رأى تنكة من هذا العسل في منزل الاديب السوري الراحل حسيب كيالي في دبي وقال ان ثمنها عام 1982 كان خمسة الاف دولار وقال ان الجمل الواحد يأكل ما معدله تنكتين في اليوم الواحد من هذا العسل

وكشف الفيلم الذي عرضته محطة اتش بي أو النقاب عن ان معظم هذه الاسطبلات مملوكة لحكام دبي وبالتحديد للشيخ محمد واخيه الشيخ حمدان وذكر الفيلم ان حكومة الامارات زعمت انها اوقفت تهريب الاطفال واجبارهم على ركوب الجمال لكن الفيلم يصور سرا باصا مليئا بالاطفال ومحمي من قبل شرطة دبي ويبين كيف يحاول رجال الشرطة التحايل على المصور بعد اكتشاف الكاميرات

وكانت وزارة الخارجية الامريكية قد دانت في احد تقاريرها الاتجار بالاطفال الذي يمارس فس الامارات العربية المتحدة واجرى الفيلم لقاء مع مسئول في الخارجية الامريكية علق على الشريط بعد مشاهدته واعدا التحقيق في محتوياته وتوجيه سؤال رسمي لدولة الامارات

عرب تايمز علمت ان هذا الشريط سيكون واحدا من ضمن ادلة قوية ستقدم للمحكمة وسيكون وقع هذا الشريط على هيئة المحلفين مدمرا كما علمت عرب تايمز ان تبليغ الشيخ محمد واخيه بالدعوى قد تم عبر سفارة الامارات في واشنطن وان اجراءات قانونية قد اتخذت لمنع المدعى عليهم من تهريب اموالهم او التصرف بعقاراتهم ريثما تبث المحكمة في الدعوى

من المعروف ان سباق ديربي الذي جرى الاسبوع الماضي في الولايات المتحدة قد تم تمويله بالكامل من قبل حاكم ابو ظبي كما يتم الانفاق على سباق اخر للجحوش يقام في بروكسل وتشارك فيه جحشات الملك عبدالله الاردني واختتيه هيا وعالية وهي جحشات نقلت الى بروكسل في طائرات هيركوليز العسكرية الضخمة سرا من مطار ماركا العسكري وكان الملك عبدالله قد امر ببناء اسطبلات للجحوش في العقبة بالتعاون مع مشيخة دبي ونتم البناء على اراضي مملوكة للدولة تصرف بها الملك دون وجه حق

من المعروف ان لدى المحاكم الامريكية الفدرالية قوة لاصدار اوامر بايقاف واعتقال مسئولين وحكام دول اجنبية اذا ما كانت القضية تتعلق باتهامات جرمية وسبق لقاض امريكي فدرالي في نيويورك ان امر بالقاء القبض على الشيخ زايد على هامش الاختلاسات التي وقعت في بنك الاعتماد المملوك للشيخ وتم حل المشكلة خارج المحكمة بدفع ملايين الدولارات لارضاء المدعين واسقاط الدعوى

للراغبين بمشاهدة الفيلم الوثائقي المشار اليه عن خطف واغتصاب الاطفال في اسطبلات الشيخ محمد بن راشد المكتوم واثرياء دبي اليكم الرابطين التاليين لان الفيلم مكون من جزئين

http://www.ansarburney.org/videolinks/video-hbo1.html
http://www.ansarburney.org/videolinks/video-hbo2.html

منقوول

المصدر : الاقباط الاحرار​*


----------



## توحه (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*قف عند حدك يا قبطي*

*بدأ الامر من انتقاد الولايات المتحدة لبعض دول الخليج وليس فقط دولة الامارات كما يلمح الموضوع في هذه القضية قديمة :*

التقرير الأمريكي السنوي للاتجار بالبشر: دول خليجية على اللائحة الأميركية للدول المتورطة*.*

*اضافت الولايات المتحدة الى لائحة الدول المتهمة بالتساهل ازاء الاتجار بالبشر كلا من السعودية والامارات وقطر والكويت وذلك نتيجة ارتفاع نسبة استخدام الاطفال المخطوفين في سباقات الهجن في هذه الدول.*
*ونشرت وزارة الخارجية الاميركية يوم الجمعة تقريرا سنويا حول الاتجار بالبشر في العالم تضمن انتقادات لهذه الدول بشان هذا الموضوع.*
*وذكر التقرير ان 12,3 مليون شخص يقعون ضحية الاتجار بالبشر فهم يرغمون على البغاء والتسول وانواع شتى من العمل القسري ما يعني انهم ضحية نوع من العبودية. ويصنف التقرير الدول في ثلاث فئات بحسب درجة الجهد الذي تبذله. فهناك اربع عشرة دولة في الفئة الثالثة التي تشكل مصدر القلق الاكبر بالنسبة الى الادارة الاميركية. ويمكن ان تقرر واشنطن فرض عقوبات على هذه الدول.*
*وللمرة الاولى ادرجت السعودية والكويت والامارات العربية المتحدة وقطر القريبة كلها من الولايات المتحدة في العالم العربي في هذه الفئة.*
*وينتقد التقرير السعودية بشكل خاص لتساهلها ازاء الاتجار بالرجال والنساء الذين يرسلون الى المملكة للعمل وازاء ارغام الاطفال على التسول. وجاء فيه "لم تقم الحكومة السعودية الا بملاحقة واحدة ضد شركة سعودية في قضية اتجار بالبشر خلال الفترة التي تناولها التقرير".*
*اما الدول الخليجية الثلاث الاخرى فمتهمة بالاستخدام المتزايد للاطفال المخطوفين بهدف استخدامهم لامتطاء الجمال المشاركة في سباقات الهجن المعروفة.*
*وجاء في الوثيقة الاميركية "يتم اليوم تهريب الاف الاطفال الذين لا تزيد اعمالاهم احيانا عن ثلاث او اربع سنوات من بنغلادش وباكستان او شرق افريقيا ليتم بيعهم واستخدامهم في سباقات الهجن".*
*اما اكثر الدول تعرضا للانتقاد في التقرير الاميركي فهي بوليفيا وبورما وكمبوديا وكوبا والاكوادور وجامايكا وكوريا الشمالية والسودان وتوغو وفنزويلا.*
*وتضم الفئة الثانية دولا الوضع فيها اقل سوءا ولكن يفترض بها ان تبذل جهودا بحسب واشنطن في هذا الموضوع وبينها الصين والبحرين وجنوب افريقيا واوزبكستان.*
*ويتالف التقرير من 256 صفحة تناولت 150 دولة لا تشمل الولايات المتحدة. الا ان وزيرة الخارجية الاميركية كوندوليزا رايس رات في رسالة نشرت في مقدمة التقرير ان واشنطن "يجب ان تعالج مشكلتها الخاصة المتعلقة بالاتجار" بالبشر.*
*وويشرح التقرير بالتفصيل تصنيفات 150 دولة في العالم -- أي بزيادة 10 دول عن عدد دول العالم التي شملها تقرير العام الماضي. وتقسم هذه التصنيفات إلى ثلاث فئات، هي الفئة 1 و2 و3، والتي تعتبر الفئة 3 أسوأها. *
*فتصنف الدولة التي تتقيد كليا بالحد الأدنى لمعايير قانون حماية ضحايا الاتجار بالبشر من أجل القضاء على الاتجار بالبشر على أنها من الدول الأعضاء في الفئة الأولى. أما الدول الأخرى التي تبذل جهودا كبيرة لتلبية الحد الأدنى لتلك المعايير فتصنف في تصنيف الفئة 2. وتوضع الدول التي لا تتقيد حكوماتها كليا بالحد الأدنى لتلك المعايير ولا تبذل جهودا كبيرة للقيام بذلك في تصنيف الفئة 3. *
*وتفرض الحكومة الأميركية عقوبات على دول الفئة 3. وحسب نص تقرير وزارة الخارجية فإن الحكومة الأميركية قد تمنع عن الدول التي تصنف في الفئة الثالثة "المساعدة غير الإنسانية وغير المتعلقة بالتجارة." ويضيف التقرير أن الدول التي لا تحصل على مثل هذه المساعدة قد تتعرض لمنع تمويل المشاركة في برامج التبادل التعليمية والثقافية. وتطبيقا لقانون حماية ضحايا الاتجار بالبشر، ستواجه مثل هذه الحكومات معارضة الحكومة الأميركية لمساعدتها (باستثناء المساعدة الإنسانية والمتعلقة بالتجارة وبعض المساعدة المتعلقة بالتنمية) من المؤسسات المالية الدولية كصندوق النقد الدولي وبنوك التنمية متعددة الجنسيات كالبنك الدولي."*
*وسيسري مفعول هذه العواقب المحتملة في بداية السنة المالية القادمة التي تصادف الأول من شهر تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر 2005.*





*امامن موقع وزارة الخارجية الامريكية :*

*الولايات المتحدة تجد قصورا في جهود وقف الاتجار بالبشر في الخليج **العربي*
*(**دول الخليج تشكل بلاد المقصد بالنسبة لتجارة الجنس**وخيّالي الجمال في سباق الهجن**)*
من ديفيد شيلبي
المحرر بنشرة واشنطن
واشنطن، 4 حزيران/يونيو -- واجهت كل دول الخليج العربية تقريبا تدهورا في جهودهاالخاصة بمكافحة تجارة الاتجار بالبشر. ووضع تقرير وزارة الخارجية عن الاتجاربالأشخاص لعام 2005 أربع دول خليجية هي الكويت والسعودية وقطر والإمارات العربية فيالمرتبة الثالثة في تصنيف طبقات الدول في هذا المجال، كدليل على أن حكومات تلكالدول لم تبذل جهودا ملحوظة لمعالجة مشكلة الاتجار بالأشخاص.
ويصنّف التقرير مجموعات الدول في ثلاث مراتب طبقا لما تبذله من جهود لمكافحةمشكلة الاتجار بالأشخاص. فدول مجموعة الطبقة الأولى هي التي تلتزم بأدنى المعاييرالتي نص عليها قانون حماية ضحايا الاتجار بالبشر لعام 2000. ودول المرتبة الثانيةلا تلتزم بأدنى المعايير ولكنها تسعى في سبيل معالجة المشكلة. أما دول الطبقةالثالثة فلا تبذل جهدا ملحوظا لمكافحة تجارة الأشخاص. 
وتعتبر دول الخليج بلدان المقصد للأشخاص المتاجر بهم من جنوب وجنوب شرق آسيا ومنشرق أفريقيا. ويجري الاتجار بالنساء بغرض استغلالهن جنسيا وأرقّاء للخدمة المنزلية. أما الرجال فيتاجر بهم بقصد استخدامهم في العمل الجبري. وأما الأطفال الذينتستهدفهم التجارة في دول الخليج فيستخدمون إما في أغراض التسوّل أو في ركوب الجمالفي سباقات الهجن. 
وفي حين أشار التقرير إلى أن الحكومة الكويتية قد منعت استخدام الأطفال كخيّالةفي ركوب الجمال وأدلت بتصريحات علنية تشجب الاتجار بالأشخاص في عام 2004 قالالتقرير إن الكويت لم تتخذ إجراء يذكر لمحاكمة المتاجرين بالبشر. 
كذلك أشار التقرير إلى أن الكويت لم تبذل أي مجهود بقصد حماية ضحايا التجارةبالأشخاص. فالخدم في المنازل لا يتمتعون بالحماية بموجب قانون العمل الكويتي،وغالبا ما يتعرض ضحايا تلك التجارة للاعتقال والسجن والترحيل في حال مخالفتهمقوانين الهجرة، وقد يعادون إلى مستخدميهم الذين يسيئون معاملتهم. 
وكانت قطر قد تبنت في عام 2003 خطة عمل وطنية بالنسبة للاتجار بالبشر شملت حملاتاستهدفت التوعية العامة وخصصت خط اتصال مباشر للشكاوى ودعت إلى إنهاء استخدامالأطفال لركوب الهجن وتدريب القضاة في قضايا الاتجار بالأشخاص. إلا أن التقرير أشارإلى أن كل الخطط والتدابير المعلنة ظلت حبرا على ورق ولم تطبق. 
ويقول التقرير إن السعودية لم توفر حماية لضحايا تجارة الأشخاص، كما لم تلاحقالمتاجرين بالبشر لمحاكمتهم. 
وأضاف التقرير أنه "رغم التقارير القائلة بوجود تجارة بالأشخاص وإساءة معاملةالخدم المنزليين والعمال والأطفال، لم يقم أي دليل على ملاحقة المسؤولين باستثناءحالة واحدة حيث قدمت الحكومة السعودية مستخدما واحدا للمحاكمة في قضية لها علاقةبمخالفة من نوع الاتجار بالأشخاص خلال الفترة التي يشملها التقرير." 
ويوضح التقرير أنه لا توجد في السعودية أي قوانين تحرم الاتجار بالبشر وتجرمه أوتوفر أي حماية لخدم المنازل بموجب قانون العمل. ويقول إن حالات إساءة معاملة العمالالأجانب نادرا ما تعرض على القضاء للنظر فيها كقضايا جرمية أو جنائية. 
وأورد التقرير أن الاتجار بالصبيان لاستخدامهم في ركوب الجمال في سباقات الهجنمازال مشكلة شائعة على نطاق واسع في اتحاد الإمارات العربية مشيرا إلى أن عدد ضحاياهذه التجارة يبلغ آلافا. كذلك تعتبر الإمارات العربية مقصدا رئيسيا للاتجار بالنساءلاستخدامهن في تجارة الجنس. ويضيف التقرير أن حكومة دولة الإمارات العربية لم تبذلجهدا يذكر لمجابهة المشكلة، وأن المراسيم والقوانين الخاصة بالاتجار بالبشر مازالتدون تطبيق بصفة عامة. 
وأشار التقرير إلى أن حكومة دولة الإمارات أعربت أخيرا عن نيتها في معالجة مشكلةالاتجار بالأشخاص عن طريق سن تشريعات جديدة تتعلق بخيّالة الهجن وتدقيق أشد فيتأشيرات دخول وجوازات سفر الأجانب القادمين إلى البلاد. 
ويضع التقرير دولة البحرين في الطبقة الثانية في مرتبة الدول قائلا إن البحرينتبذل جهدا خاصا لمواجهة مشاكل المتاجرة بالبشر. إلا أنه يضع البحرين على "قائمةالمراقبة" على أساس أنها لم تتابع تكملة خطتها الخاصة بمكافحة تجارة الأشخاصبتدابير فعلية تهدف إلى حماية الضحايا ومحاكمة التجار. 
وتصدر وزارة الخارجية تقريرها السنوي حول الاتجار بالأشخاص طبقا لتفويض منالكونغرس. وصرحت وزيرة الخارجية كوندوليزا رايس في إعلانها عن صدور التقرير يومالجمعة 3 حزيران/يونيو بأنه "يجب على جميع الدول أن تعمل متضافرة لسد سبل التجارةبالأشخاص ومحاكمة التجار وإدانتهم وحماية الضحايا وإعادة دمجهم في المجتمع." 
وقالت رايس "إن المسؤولية لا تقتصر على الدول النامية التي يتعرض مواطنوهاللتجارة بالأشخاص نتيجة للفقر والفساد والافتقار إلى التعليم وحسب. فبلدان المقصدوالطلب كالولايات المتحدة والدول الأخرى الغنية التي يشكل مواطنوها سوقا لتجارةالأشخاص تتحمل هي الأخرى نصيبا كبيرا من المسؤولية."

*تاريخ النشر: 04 حزيران/يونيو 2005 آخر تحديث: 04**حزيران/يونيو 2005*







مافعلته دولة الامارات برئاسة حكومتها الرشيدة ومن ضمنها وزير الدفاع حفظه الله سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد المكتوم اعزه الله.

سنت تشريعات جديدة لحفظ حقوق اطفال سباقات الهجن ومنعت من هم دون الرابعة عشر بالدخول للسباق فهي ليست من الدول التي تضع راسها في الرمال ان وجدت هناك ممارسات انسانية ضد احد ،وذلك لان *حكامها من اشراف العرب وسادتهم .*

*وهذا احد الاخبار الصحفية الذي يوضح بعض الاجراءت **الجديدة .*

نظَّم اتحاد الإمارات لسباقات الهجن في أبو ظبي سباقاً تمَّ فيه استخدام راكب آلي (روبوت) للمرة الأولى في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، وذلك بعد أن أجرت قطرتجربة مماثلة في نيسان أبريل الماضي. 
وصرح رئيس الاتحاد الشيخ سلطان بن حمدانآل نهيان الذي حضر هذا السباق (التجريبي) مع عدد من كبار المسؤولين الإماراتيين أن 10 ركاب آليين شاركوا في سباق طوله ثلاثة كيلومترات في ميدان (الوثبة). 
وأضاففي كلمته (ان المرحلة القادمة ستشهد تطورا جديدا في هذه الرياضة المهمة بدولةالامارات بعد قرار منع الاطفال الصغار). وأشار إلى ان (تكلفة جهاز الراكب الآليالذي يصل وزنه إلى حوالي 15 كيلوغراماً يبلغ حوالي 2000 دولار أميركي ويصنع فياليابان ودول شرق آسيا ويباع بدولة الإمارات عن طريق الشركات الخاصة). 
وفيالخامس من تموز يوليو، أصدرت الامارات قانونا اتحاديا تمنع بموجبه مشاركة الاشخاصالذين تقل اعمارهم عن 18 عاما في سباقات الهجن التقليدية الوطنية، ويعاقب القانونالمخالفين بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات.






*تعليقي الشخصي :*
ان صاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد المكتوم حفظه الله ورعاه ، ليس

 مسؤلا عما جرى فللسباق هيئة وموظفين اوكلت لهم رعاية الامور ، 

فان لم يقوموا بواجبهم فالمسؤولية تقع على عاتقهم ، ولا نعرف عن

 سمو الشيخ الا محبته لهذه الرعاية لا الاشراف لاعلى خطط التنظيم 

والرعاية لها اللهم ما ملكه حينما علم بالاخطاء في محله كان رجل 

واصلح الامور واوقف الانتهاكات وانهى هذا الشر عن  محله الطاهر.

ومن يعرف سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد ال مكتوم ، يعرف انه ليس الا

 مثل الرجل النزيه والعفيف والباربابناء شعبه من مواطنين ومقيمين

 واياديه البيضاء هي على الجميع في السر والعلن . وماحصل بالطبع 

نستهجنه ونستنكره ولم يتم قبوله على اي مستوى رسمي اوشعبي 

وجرى الحد من هذه الظاهرة ولكن لماذا لم يتم التحرك قبلا للحد من هذا

 الامر وايقافه فذلك لظن البعض ان هؤلاء الاطفال غير مؤثرين او 

غيرمهم رعايتهم بالشكل اللائق . وتبعية المسؤولية من وجهة نظر 

شخصية بحته لربما هي من طرف انيطت به المسؤولية عن تنظيم 

ورعاية السباق فلم يقم به على اتم وجه ورعاية . تماما كما يحدث 

لاطفال العمالة الغير قانونية ، وليس لان اهداف احد كانت اضطهادهم 

او محبة ايذائهم ومباركتها كما روج صاحب الموضوع بل لوجود 

ثغرات اجتماعية وانسانية في المجتمعات قد لايتم الاهتمام بها بالشكل 

الكافي .





 









*ترى من دار بوخليفه الي جمع سجايا الجود والعز اهو **اصلي** .*
​


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (20 سبتمبر 2006)

توحه;80770 قال:
			
		

> قف عن حدك يا قبطى


*ليس العربى الذى يحدد للقبطى حدوده*
*فالقبطى  إنسان حر حتى و لو كانت ارض آباؤه و أجداده مغتصبة من المستوطنين العرب المحمديين الذين احتلوا ارضه احتلالا استيطانيا عام 641 ميلادية*


			
				توحه;80770 قال:
			
		

> التقرير الأمريكي السنوي للاتجار بالبشر: دول خليجية على اللائحة الأميركية للدول المتورطة*.*
> اضافت الولايات المتحدة الى لائحة الدول المتهمة بالتساهل ازاء الاتجار بالبشر كلا من السعودية والامارات وقطر والكويت


*ما نقلته يؤكد التقرير الذى قدمه الاخ Coptic Man و لا ينفيه و لا يشكك فيه بل انه يدعمه*


			
				توحه;80770 قال:
			
		

> زير الدفاع حفظه الله سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد المكتوم اعزه الله سنت تشريعات جديدة لحفظ حقوق اطفال سباقات الهجن ومنعت من هم دون الرابعة عشر بالدخول للسباق


*لذلك يجب ان نشكر كل حر فضح هذه الممارسة القذرة الغير انسانية مما اجبر رئيس دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة على اتخاذ بعض الاجراءات التى حدت الى حد ما من انشار تلك الظاهرة الغير انسانية و على رأس هؤلاء الصحفى الحر الكاتب الكبير العظيم / أسامة فوزى -أشهر و اعظم كتاب دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة *
*و هو الكاتب الذى  تستحق دولة الامارات ان تفخر انه من ابناءها مثل هذا الشخص العظيم فهو فخر لكل   ابناء دولة الامارات العربية-*
* بالاضافة لموقعى عرب تايمز و أقباط احرار الذين ساهما بجهد جهيد فى اجبار حكومة دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة على البدء فى اتخاذ اجراءات إيجابية ضد هذه التصرفات الغير انسانية و هى اجراءات للاسف شكلية فقط و غير جادة لذلك *
*يجب  ان نستمر فى الضغط   حتى نجبر الحكومة الاماراتية على التوقف عن الخداع و النفاق  و اتخاذ اجراءات فعلية لوقف هذه الجرائم ضد الانسانية* 


			
				توحه;80770 قال:
			
		

> فهي ليست من الدول التي تضع راسها في الرمال ان وجدت هناك ممارسات انسانية ضد احد ،وذلك لان حكامها من اشراف العرب وسادتهم .


*هذه حقيقة فهناك دول عربية مجاورة لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بها ممارسات ابشع بكثير من دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة و مع ذلك هذه الدول تكابر فى تمسكها بتلك الاجراءات غير الانسانية بحجج دينية او قومية أو عشائرية او قبلية *
*بينما دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة لم تسقط فى تلك البئر العفنة من الانكار و المكابرة لذلك فإننى استطيع ان اقول بصدق ان تلك الدولة بإستمرار الضغوط عليها   قد تخطو للامام لمصلحة شعوبها بينما بقية دول الخليج مستمرة فى مسيرتها على طريقة للخلف در *
*يا ليت بقية الدول العربية تتمثل بحكام الامارات فى اللين امام الضغوط  خاصة اذا كانت  هذه الضغوط  تدفعه للاتجاه الصحيح نحو التحضر  فاللين حتى و لو بإعلان  اجراءات شكلية افضل من الكابرة و اطلاق تهم الخيانة و العمالة و الكفر و الزندقة ضد الاحرار الذين كل ما يفعلونه هو انهم يطالبون بتصحيح تلك الاخطاء*
*فالاجراءات الشكلية الناتجة عن الضغوط ستكون خطوة فى اتجاه  اجراءات حقيقية باستمرار الضغوط *


			
				توحه;80770 قال:
			
		

> ان صاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد المكتوم حفظه الله ورعاه ، ليس مسؤلا عما جرى فللسباق هيئة وموظفين اوكلت لهم رعاية الامورفان لم يقوموا بواجبهم فالمسؤولية تقع على عاتقهم


*فى الحقيقة لا يمكن وصف حكام الامارات العربية المتحدة بأنهم فى بشاعة حكام عرب آخرين مثل صدام حسين و حافظ الاسد و البشير و محمد حسنى مبارك و السادات و عرفات و غيرهم *
*و لكن ليس من العدالة القول انه لم يكن مسئولا عن تلك الاخطاء قبل ان يتوقف عنها؟ *
*فهؤلاء الموظفين الذين تتكلم عنهم لم يؤسسوا لهذه السباقات من تلقاء أنفسهم *
*كأن يكونوا جالسين على مقهى و يقرروا من تلقاء انفسهم اقامة هذه السباقات غير الانسانية و بهذه الطرق غير الانسانية و يقرروا فيما بينهم ان يقوموا بالاتجار فى المصريين و السودانيين و الصوماليين من ضئال البنية و اصحاب الوزن الخفيف *
*ففى بلداننا و انت تعلم لا يوجد شيئ يحدث بدون رغبات سامية عليا *
*لم يكن الموظفين الذين تتكلم عنهم يقومون بأكثر من تنفيذ التعليمات العليا و الرغبات السامية *
*و المبدا القانونى واضح *
*بمسئولية المتبوع عن اعمال تابعيه اى ان الرئيس مسئول قانونا عن الاعمال التى يقوم بها من يتبعونه لان الرئيس هو فى هذه الحالة إما "مغفل " أو " مجرم" و فى الحالتين هو مخطئ اما باعتباره الفاعل الاساسى و إما بالتواطؤ و اما بالاهمال فى الرقابة فى أسوأ الظروف* 
*إنهم يسمون  المسئول  : مسئولا و هذه ليست صدفة  بل يجب ان يتم مساءلته  حتى لا يكون اسما على غير مسمى*


			
				توحه;80770 قال:
			
		

> سمو الشيخ الا محبته لهذه الرعاية لا الاشراف لاعلى خطط التنظيم والرعاية لها اللهم ما ملكه حينما علم بالاخطاء في محله كان رجل اصلح الامور واوقف الانتهاكات وانهى هذا الشر عن محله الطاهر


*هذا رأيك و انت حر فيه و لكن من وجهة نظرنا ان استخدام الروبوت لم يتم تعميمه قانونا بعد على جميع اصحاب الهجن المتسابقة و لا تزال الاطفال يتم استخدامه لدى الاغلبية و لكن بجوازات سفر مدلسة بأعمار غير حقيقة و نظرا مثلا لصعوبة استخراج جواز سفر مدلس بعمر غير حقيقى فى مصر فقد توقف استخدام المصريين بينما الصوماليين مثلا نظرا لسهولة استخراج جوازات السفر المدلسة فى بلدانهم لا يزال استخدامهم شائعا *
*على العموم لقد اثبت الرجل انه يستجيب للضغوط  من اجل  وقف هذه الممارسات و لكنه للاسف يقوم بإجراءات شكلية للحفاظ على استثماراته فى هذا البيزنس القذر *


			
				توحه;80770 قال:
			
		

> ومن يعرف سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد ال مكتوم يعرف انه ليس الا مثل الرجل النزيه والعفيف والبار


*ربما انت تعرفه شخصيا و من حقك فى هذه الحالة ان تصفه بما رأيته و لكننا لا نعرفه شخصيا مثلك*
*لذلك فهو بالنسبة لنا مثله مثل كل الشخصيات السياسية و المسئولين نتعرف عليهم من خلال اعمالهم و اقوالهم دون ان نعرفهم شخصيا و من حقنا ان نهاجمه بضراوة عندما نراه يمارس ممارسة غير انسانية عبر موظفيه او حتى شخصيا و من حقنا ان نفضح تلك الممارسات كنوع من الضغط عليه لوقف تلك الممارسات فورا و بمنتهى السرعة*


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا انسان غلبان 0
لقد كتبت فأتقنت 0
ليبارك ألرب جميع أبنائه 0


----------



## رهبر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

يقول الشاعر أحــمد مطر في هذا الشأن (والقصيدة قديمة شوي)
نـــــــــــذاله


الف ريال 

يحملها رجل الاعمال إلي البنغال 

ليجئ بشحنة اطفال 

للشيخ الطيب في دولة آل...... 

الشيخ يحب الاطفال. 



تأتي الشحنة... 

يفرغهاالآلات لكي يختار الآل. 

يختار فتمتد حبال 

فتقيدهم فوق جمال. 

تعدو الهجن 

وقليب الشيخ الطيب يعدو.. 

(جملي الغالب باسم الله) 

يهتف شيخ 

(لا والله.. 

بل جملي..إن شاء الله) 

شيخ يهتف 

(واجملاه) 

تعدو الهجن، وللأطفال صراخ عال 

يضحك شيخ 

(ما اجبن هذا الجمل) 

شيخ يضحك 

(لاتعملها في السروال) 

يضحك شيخ 

(يابوال) 

ويشيخ صراخ الاطفال. 

…

يسقط طفل 

شيخ يضحك 

طفل يسقط 

يضحك شيخ 

يتقطع لحم الاطفال إلي أوصال 

تتقطع انفاس شيوخ الضحك الباكي 

مابين ضراط وسعال 

لافائز في هذي الحال. 

…

يقف الشيخ الطيب معدوم الآمال 

يتجمد مثل التمثال. 

ضاع الفوز، وضاع المال. 

يا للأطفال الأنذال


----------



## توحه (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*



يس العربى الذى يحدد للقبطى حدوده
فالقبطى حر حتى و لو كانت ارض آباؤه و أجداده مغتصبة من العرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انت ايه عن الفلسفة الزايدة في الرد الي مالها طعم ، واحتفظ باوهاومك عن الارض لنفسك ولاقباطك.


**



ما نقلته يؤكد التقرير الذى قدمه الاخ Coptic Man و لا ينفيه و لا يشكك فيه بل انه يدعمه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لم انقل التقرير للنفي ولا للتشكيك بل لتذكير القراء بأن الحادثة قديمة وهو متعمد اعادة النشر للفيديو ، وذلك بسبب الخبر الاميركي عن الاستدعاء القضائي ، كأنه يريد توجيه اصابع الاتهام لدولة الامارات فقط وحدها ولسمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد ال مكتوم حفظه الله ورعاه ، مع ان هذه الممارسة هي في اغلب دول الخليج كما ذكر التقرير والامارات تحركت لوقف هذه الظاهرة والحد منها على قدر الاستطاعة.*

*



لذلك يجب ان نشكر كل حر فضح هذه الممارسة القذرة الغير انسانية مما اجبر رئيس دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة على اتخاذ بعض الاجراءات التى حدت الى حد ما من انشار تلك الظاهرة الغير انسانية و على رأس هؤلاء الصحفى الحر الكاتب الكبير العظيم / أسامة فوزى -أشهر و اعظم كتاب دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة ت بالاضافة لموقعى عرب تايمز و أقباط احرار الذين ساهما بجهد جهيد فى اجبار حكومة دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة على البدء فى اتخاذ اجراءات إيجابية ضد هذه التصرفات الغير انسانية و هى اجراءات للاسف ضعيفة و غير جادة و لكنها خطوة يجب ان نستمر فى الضغط حتى يتم تدعيمها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اقول " كل هوا " ترى ولا احد يقدر أن يجبر دولة الامارات حاكما وحكومة وشعبا على فعل مالايريدون ، مهما كانت الضغوط عليهم فهم اناس اشراف واحرار ، قاموا بالتغير مشكورين لكون الممارسة هي حقا لا إنسانية وضد قيمهم الاساسية لبناء الدولة وقيمها القائمة على قيم الخير والعدل وحفظ كرامة الانسان مواطنا ومقيما على ارض الامارات الغالية والحبيبة.
* 
*



هذه حقيقة فهناك دول عربية مجاورة لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بها ممارسات ابشع بكثير من دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة و مع ذلك هذه الدول تكابر فى تمسكها بتلك الاجراءات غير الانسانية بحجج دينية او قومية أو عشائرية او قبلية 
بينما دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة لم تسقط فى تلك البئر العفنة من الانكار و المكابرة لذلك فإننى استطيع ان اقول بصدق ان تلك الدولة تخطو خطوات عظيمة للامام لمصلحة شعوبها بينما بقية دول الخليج مستمرة فى مسيرتها على طريقة للخلف در 
أعتقد انه يوما ما قريبا ستكون دولة الامارات العربية مثلا عظيما فى مجالات كثيرة يا ليت بقية الدول العربية تتمثل به خاصة فى عدم المكابرة فى الاخطاء و العمل و ان كان ببطؤ على تصحيحها و تصحيح الاخطاء و لو ببطؤ افضل من الكابرة و اطلاق تهم الخيانة و العمالة و الكفر و الزندقة ضد الاحرار الذين كل ما يفعلونه هو انهم يطالبون 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وشهد هذا القبطي لنا فشكرا يعني دولتنا احسن من دولتكم وحكامنا احسن من حكامكم وناسنا احسن من ناسكم.*

*



فى الحقيقة لا يمكن وصف حكام الامارات العربية المتحدة بأنهم فى بشاعة حكام عرب آخرين مثل صدام حسين و حافظ الاسد و البشير و محمد حسنى مبارك و السادات و عرفات و غيرهم 
فهو على الاقل لا يتمسك باخطاؤه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

شهادة من ماكر فشكرا*
*



و لكن ليس من العدالة القول انه لم يكن مسئولا عن تلك الاخطاء قبل ان يتوقف عنها؟ 
فهؤلاء الموظفين الذين تتكلم عنهم لم يؤسسوا لهذه السباقات من تلقاء أنفسهم 
كأن يكونوا جالسين على مقهى و يقرروا من تلقاء انفسهم اقامة هذه السباقات غير الانسانية و بهذه الطرق غير الانسانية و يقرروا فيما بينهم ان يقوموا بالاتجار فى المصريين و السودانيين و الصوماليين من ضئال البنية و اصحاب الوزن الخفيف 
ففى بلداننا و انت تعلم لا يوجد شيئ يحدث بدون رغبات سامية عليا 
لم يكن الموضفين الذين تتكلم عنهم يقومون بأكثر من تنفيذ التعليمات العليا و الرغبات السامية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الله الله ياعالم ببواطن الامور انت .
* 
*



و المبدا القانونى واضح 
بمسئولية المتبوع عن اعمال تابعيه اى ان الرئيس مسئول قانونا عن الاعمال التى يقوم بها من يتبعونه لان الرئيس هو فى هذه الحالة إما "مغفل " أو " مجرم" و فى الحالتين هو مخطئ اما باعتباره الفاعل الاساسى و إما بالتواطؤ و اما بالاهمال فى الرقابة فى أسوأ الظروف

أنقر للتوسيع...

هي انت احفظ ادبك واحترم نفسك وانت تتحدث عن صاحب رئاسة ، فالمسؤول اعطى التبعية بحسن نية لتابعه ، ولا يوجد دليل واحد على انه امرهم باجراء قاسي او ظالم ، واذا كان هو سيدي صاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد ال مكتوم باله على امور سباقات الهجن وما يحصل فيها فماذا سيفعل بمسؤلياته الجسام والتي باتت اضافة لوزارة الدفاع ادارة حكم امارة دبي وبناء اقتصادهاالعصري الزاهر.*

*



هذا رأيك و انت حر فيه و لكن من وجهة نظرنا ان استخدام الروبوت لم يتم تعميمه قانونا بعد على جميع اصحاب الهجن المتسابقة و لا تزال الاطفال يتم استخدامه لدى الاغلبية و لكن بجوازات سفر مدلسة بأعمار غير حقيقة و نظرا مثلا لصعوبة استخراج جواز سفر مدلس بعمر غير حقيقى فى مصر فقد توقف استخدام المصريين بينما الصوماليين مثلا نظرا لسهولة استخراج جوازات السفر المدلسة فى بلدانهم لا يزال استخدامهم شائعا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الا قانون والتزم به الجميع وتابع بنفسك موسم سباق الهجن الحالي ، والمارسة حد منها الا ان ايقافها اذا يكون صعب لان كل تغير سيحتاج لوقت لتثبت مفاهيمه الجديدة .*
*



على العموم لقد اثبت الرجل انه يريد وقف هذه الممارسات و لكنه للاسف يقوم بإجراءات بطيئة 
مما قد يشى بان الغرض منها قد لا يكون القضاء على الاخطاء بقدر الظهور بمظهر محارب الاخطاء و الصريح و غير المكابر امام وسائل الاعلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل دخلت لقلبه لتعرف نيته ، هات الدليل لو سمحت على هذا القول ام انك تستنتج ذلك .*
*



ربما انت تعرفه شخصيا و من حقك فى هذه الحالة ان تصفه بما رأيته و لكننا لا نعرفه شخصيا مثلك
لذلك فهو بالنسبة لنا مثله مثل كل الشخصيات السياسية و المسئولين نتعرف عليهم من خلال اعمالهم و اقوالهم دون ان نعرفهم شخصيا و من حقنا ان نهاجمه بضراوة عندما نراه يمارس ممارسة غير انسانية عبر موظفيه او حتى شخصيا و من حقنا ان نفضح تلك الممارسات كنوع من الضغط عليه لوقف تلك الممارسات فورا و بمنتهى السرعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ليس من حقك ان تهاجمه بضراوة ، والا سنهاجمك نحن ايضا بضراوة ، على رسوماتك الماسخه والتي تدل على حقد قلبك وغله ضد المسلمين ، والافضل حبيب الشر القبطي الحر الغلبان ان تذهب لممارسة هذه الضغوط في بلدك مصر لتعدل او تحد من ظاهرة العنف ضد الاقباط وبعدين تأتي لممارسة الضغوط على دولتنا او اي مسؤول فيها ، ودمت لخدمة الصليب ياصليبي.*


----------



## توحه (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> شكرا انسان غلبان 0
> لقد كتبت فأتقنت 0
> ليبارك ألرب جميع أبنائه 0


 

*بس هاي الي ناخذه من السمردلي *

*شكرا حبيبي الله عليك ، بس رد مثل*

* الناس لا.*


----------



## توحه (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ رهبر أو زهير*

*ماعليك شرهه تراك شيعي *

*وعاد ما صدقت بس لا *

*تنسى  انه للشيعة ايضا *

*شذوذهم ايضا وعبر كل *

*التاريخ القديم والحديث ضد *

*الناس والا من لبس الاقباط *

*تياب مميزه ليعرفوا بها في *

*الطرقات حتى لايسلم *

*عليهم المؤمنين اليسو هم *

*الشيعة الفاطمين.*

*يا بطة الشيعة وعلي .*

*يا شيعة البيت ولكن رب *

*البيت محمد (ص) يزدريك ، *

*لانك تؤمن بالخرافة والولاية*

*والسر الحجري السرمدي *

*عج.*


----------



## رهبر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

يبدو اني جرحت مشاعر احدهم !! 

عموما شكرا على المدح 

اذا كان ردي يزعجك فكلم الادارة وخليهم يحدفوه و انا موافق !


----------



## توحه (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الشيعي بطة علي والحسين يا خداه بابا علي


----------



## نجمة العراق (8 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه الحركات خليها لكم 
نحن ما عندنا هيك حركات 
ولادينا يسمحنا بهيك اعمال 
بس انتو تحاولون تشوهون صورة الاسلام باي طريه يا فجره يا خنازير


----------



## My Rock (8 أكتوبر 2006)

نجمة العراق قال:


> يا فجره يا خنازير


 
هل هذه اخلاق المسلمة؟ السب و الشتم و وصف الاخرين بأوصاف الحيوانات؟
بتعرفي انتي بتهيني الله بهذه الطريقة؟
تعرفي كيف؟ لانك بتهيني خليقته
الله الذي خلقنا احسن من الحيوانات, و انت تصفينا بالخنازير لاننا مسيحيين

ربنا يسامحك...


----------

